# Arxon cubes?



## moonbeaver (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello all! First post...

Can anyone compare your modified Arxon cubes to, let's say, Rubik's Studio cubes or the C4Y DIY's? Would you recommend Arxons as speedcubes? From what I gathered reading other threads, I'd probably go with the white DIYkit version (d) cube with the version (a)I core and possibly rubiks.com cubies.
I recently got a 1982 Arxon German edition, so just wondering... btw- Does anyone know where to find an original 1980 Hungarian Arxon? (sealed preferably)


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 19, 2008)

you have an arxon?!?!?! 
Those are sooooo expensive 

As far as speedcubing goes, I believe they perform just a wee bit better than studio cubes.

So with that comparison, they are better than standard storeboughts but you should be better off with a cheap $9 DIY


----------



## moonbeaver (Jul 19, 2008)

I meant 1981 Arxon. Yeah, it was pretty tough to find but no anywhere near as hard as the 1980 Hungarian version is to find. Does NO ONE own these cubes?:confused:
Think I'm gonna go with sloths super hybrid. Thanks for sharing that one with us, dude. Now just a matter of C4Y restocking half the materials needed for it... How long does this usally take, does anyone know?


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 19, 2008)

I found something:

http://myoldmac.net/SELL-div/Rubiks-Cube.htm

Maybe that helps you out.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 20, 2008)

hmm 40 euro....not worth it

might as well get a bunch of studio cubes with that kind of money


----------



## Rama (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, you should ask Ton Dennenbroek about the Arxon cubes, he has plenty.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 20, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> I found something:
> 
> http://myoldmac.net/SELL-div/Rubiks-Cube.htm
> 
> Maybe that helps you out.



Hehe! "The Rubik´s Cube World Championship 1982 - Yuki Hayashi (USA) won!"
Who is Yuki Hayashi?.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 20, 2008)

haha, Wasnt it Minh Thai? (common knowledge) 

Yuki Hayashi was from 2005, he was the 4x4 WR


----------



## moonbeaver (Jul 20, 2008)

Rama said:


> Lol, you should ask Ton Dennenbroek about the Arxon cubes, he has plenty.



Actually, I did. He had a note on the site saying that he wouldn't be able to answer emails quickly due to his circumstances. I haven't heard back yet...


----------



## Ton (Jul 20, 2008)

moonbeaver said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, you should ask Ton Dennenbroek about the Arxon cubes, he has plenty.
> ...



I still have two for them for trade -swap- still sealded, but thay are collectibles not to be used as speedcube , you better use Rubik's DIY or Cube4 you cube for speedcubing...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 20, 2008)

moonbeaver said:


> ...
> Think I'm gonna go with sloths super hybrid. ...


heh... thanks xD


----------



## moonbeaver (Jul 20, 2008)

Ton said:


> moonbeaver said:
> 
> 
> > Rama said:
> ...



I certainly wouldn't use a sealed Arxon for a speedcube! I have a used ebay cube that i was considering for one... Adding to my collection was what I had in mind. However, it's still in it's infancy so I don't have much to offer in terms of a swap. What did you have in mind? That would be great to own such a prize so early in a collection, though! Lemme know what we can work out, I've been searching for one every day! 
[email protected]


----------



## moonbeaver (Jul 20, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> moonbeaver said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No, thank YOU for being the guinea pig for us and spilling the beans! Very generous.


----------

